# Hand/Feet growth hgh



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Has anybody experienced hand/feet growth whilst on hgh, if so at what dosage did the signs become apparent and after how long did you notice it?


----------



## jimjam (Mar 6, 2010)

They don't grow unless your on loads and then that's debatable .they do however swell up through water retention due to hgh sides


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok nice one, don't want to have to buy all new shoes if my feet grow from the hgh


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Agnormality is normally noted in those in 6iu+ a day for those who are sensitive and usually double that for those who are not per day. And thats noted on pharma growth, not cheap ****ty chinese rat pee.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

h901 said:


> Has anybody experienced hand/feet growth whilst on hgh, if so at what dosage did the signs become apparent and after how long did you notice it?


I was a size 8 until i started GH back in the day. Now i'm a size 16.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I was 5 foot 5 and am now 6 foot 2, my left arm is shorter than my right arm aswell!!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Been on a while , the palm of my hands have gone wider , there square shaped now , I'm not bothered though.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I know a couple of posters above are having a laugh, but i'm 100% serious when I say I went up a shoe size after doing hgh for 6 months, at doses varying from 4 iu a day to 8 iu a day sometimes 8 iu eod, I also had to get my rings made a size bigger.

I was a size 7 in shoes from the age of 17 -32 and withing six months of using HGH, I was a size 8. I've been on growth continuously now for 2 years and haven't had any abnormal growth than the single shoe size and ring size within the first 6 months


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Been on a while , the palm of my hands have gone wider , there square shaped now , I'm not bothered though.


Easier to shovel down fck loads of orals then.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used GH for over 10yrs, sometimes in doses above 16u per day, i was size 9 shoe ten years ago and today i am still size 9......


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Out of interest; is it GH that gives all IFBB Pros the "look how massive my jaw and skull has become" look? Or a combination of compounds? It's not the larger facial muscles I'm referring to; it's what appears to be actual bone growth.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all Pro's?? who like Phil Heath, Flex Lewis, Rhodden, Jackson, Warren?? who are you talking about as ALL Pro's is not correct


----------

